# Posole Dammit!



## sachem allison (Dec 28, 2011)

You pestered me about it, but I don't see any pictures or posole love stories, no mysterious posole drownings or suicide by hominy. Is the recipe that bad? Do you not want to hurt my feelings? I have a thick skin, I can take it! Where's the love people.

bored and lonesome in NYC.:spin chair::dazed:unish::dontknow:


----------



## Eamon Burke (Dec 29, 2011)

Wait, you posted a Posole recipe? Where?

Me gusta Posole.


----------



## sachem allison (Dec 29, 2011)

johndoughy said:


> Wait, you posted a Posole recipe? Where?
> 
> Me gusta Posole.



hominy thread


----------



## sachem allison (Dec 29, 2011)

Sorry it's late

 Chef Sons Posole recipe Santa Fe Style:hungry:




 2 lbs. pork shoulder diced into ½ in. cubes
 3 Tbl olive oil
 2 cans of beer nothing too dark or bitter
 4 qts. water
 1/2 onion stuck with 2 cloves
 5 cloves garlic, peeled smashed
 10 peppercorns
 1 Tbl. teaspoon whole cumin seed
 1 Tbl. oregano
 Broth
 2 medium onions, chopped
 5 cloves garlic, chopped
 2 tablespoon olive oil
 1 teaspoon black pepper
 2 teaspoon ground cumin
 1/2 teaspoon whole cloves
 1 can chipotles in adobo:flame:
 4 cups canned white hominy, drained and rinsed
 10 to 12 cups pork broth from cooking pork shoulder
 1 cup canned chopped roasted green chilies
 8 to 10 diced tomatillos (char first on the stove burner)
 3 Medium vine ripen tomatoes charred and diced
 4 dried ancho or guajillo chilies soaked in water seeds and stems removed
 1 large store size can of rinsed black beans( if you have a good ethnic or goya frozen food section, you can find some frozen beans and they work better because they have a firmer texture, any kind will do)( not green beans)
 ½ bunch cilantro torn
 Salt & pepper to taste:addsalt:

PREP WORK
This recipe requires a simple prep. Soak the chilies after removing stems and seeds. Drain the hominy rinse. Char the tomatillos and tomatoes on the stove top or use a torch if you like. This step is not necessary, but it adds tons of flavor. Now you are ready to start cooking.
HOW TO MAKE AT HOME:cookingdinner:
Cube the pork shoulder and brown in some olive oil. Place the meat in a large saucepan and just cover with lightly salted water and beer. Add the clove studded onion, 5 cloves smashed peeled garlic, peppercorns, cumin seed, and oregano. Bring to a boil over medium heat, skim off any foam that rises, reduce heat, cover and simmer for 30 minutes. Remove meat and broth, reserving both.
Sauté the chopped onion and garlic in oil at high heat until just starting to brown. Add the remaining spices, tomatoes and tomatillos stir for a minute or three. Add the pork cubes to the pan. Stir in the canned hominy, beans, pork broth (if there is not enough pork broth, add chicken stock), green chilies and the dried chilies. Add the Chipotle chilies. ( I love chipotle chilies and my posole really spicy, so I use the whole can. You can use less if you like.) Season as needed.
Cook at a simmer, covered, for 45 to 60 minutes until the meat and hominy are tender. Skim off the fat. add cilantro, taste for salt, and serve in soup bowls.

Traditional garnishes are: sliced radishes, lime wedges, green onions, fresh cilantro and shredded cabbage. It is also served with tortillas and crema Mexicana, if you cant find that sourcream works great too. Sometimes if I want it really hardy I add diced potatoes and fresh corn.
enjoy
Son


----------



## steeley (Dec 29, 2011)

A person who is fond of pozole is known in Mexico as a pozolero.:cooking2:


----------



## Pabloz (Dec 29, 2011)

OOOHHHH YOU BREAK MY HEART!!!! NNNOOO :no: CHIPOTLE only HATCH RED CHILI!!!!!! KEEP IN THE THEME OF SANTA FE, NEW MEXICO, USA!!!!


----------



## sachem allison (Dec 29, 2011)

:Opablo, I would have used the Hatch chilis in my normal life,:bat:But I live in NYC and they are very hard to find. So I wrote this recipe for the masses of poor people everywhere who are ignorant of the glories of the mighty Hatch Chili. I lived in Santa Fe for awhile and miss the smell of roasting chilies and enchiladas in red sauce. :hungry:Haven't had a decent sopapilla in years. :sad0:I know it ain't right, I really do, but if somebody was to send me some Hatch Chilis I wouldn't have to break my heart or yours.


----------



## BobCat (Mar 13, 2012)

Dang it! Just found this thread. Deliscioso recipe. Have to agree with Pablo though, go with the Hatch chili!!! So says a Santa Fean...


----------



## ThEoRy (Mar 13, 2012)

You had me at pork shoulder.


----------



## Mike Davis (Mar 13, 2012)

I am so making this this weekend. I have finally got the stuff required(lacking hatch chilis  ) and it is going to happen!!!! Thanks Son...I know i was the one who started the thread on hominy, and am a serious slacker....


----------



## Lucretia (Mar 13, 2012)

It's really, really good. Although I admit, we reduced the chipotle because it's also hot! :flame:


----------



## stereo.pete (Mar 14, 2012)

My favorite soup/caldo of all time is Posole, yet I haven't made it at home. This will have to change!


----------



## bprescot (Mar 14, 2012)

Yeah, I confess that I also had to back off on the chilis when I made it... Very tasty, though!


----------



## Mike Davis (Mar 14, 2012)

Hmmm...might leave the chili's the way they are...maybe beat my ulcer into submission


----------

